
GitHub's new text editor leaked on Twitter - almightygod
https://github.com/atom
======
jordwalke
I really can't wait for this to be released. I am a little pessimistic about
the Vim mode. There are countless 80 or 90% complete Vim modes in various
modern editors. But the absence of a truly native feeling Vim (that last 10%)
is a deal breaker for many. I'd rather see more editor developers spend time
finding a solution that provides a _truly_ authentic Vim mode instead of
spending countless hours merely approaching 90% compatibility. For the people
who you're selling on that Vim mode (the people who would care that your
editor provides it) 90% isn't good enough. There are other ways to integrate
Vim modes in your editor such as using the (inappropriately named) "Netbeans
interface" which actually allows Vim to run in the background while you
integrate your UI on top of it across a serializable bridge. This allows a
perfect recreation of Vim while letting you customize the application
experience on top of it.

Aside from that approach, there are a few faithful Vim recreations that I've
discovered out of the dozens that I've tried.

[https://github.com/vicoapp/vico](https://github.com/vicoapp/vico) (Excellent
project) [http://www.viemu.com/](http://www.viemu.com/) (Solid experience in
Visual Studio)
[https://github.com/guillermooo/Vintageous](https://github.com/guillermooo/Vintageous)
(fairly close and getting better every day)

But I don't mean to sound like such a pessimist. The progress so far looks
excellent and I can't wait to try it out. Keep it up!

Edit: I also notice that the logo looks like an iOS7 version of React's logo:
[http://facebook.github.io/react/](http://facebook.github.io/react/)

~~~
benaiah
Curious as to your opinion on Evil from Emacs - I've been learning Evil
without knowing Vim first, so I don't know what I might be missing.

~~~
roryokane
I’ve used Evil in Emacs with [http://orgmode.org/](http://orgmode.org/), after
having learned Vim. I’d say Evil is another great, thorough emulation of Vim.
It includes even relatively-obscure features like visual block mode, R, K,
v_o, :%!sort, ^W window split/switch/close commands, and Vim’s tree undo
model.

My only problems with Evil are where Emacs or Emacs plugins’ bindings conflict
with Vim bindings, such as v_^G (that is, Ctrl-G in Visual mode) meaning
“Quit” instead of “Switch to Select Mode”. Those conflicts aren’t really
Evil’s fault – they’re inevitable when combining third-party plugins that
don’t explicitly support Evil – but they can be annoying.

I’d say you’re not missing much with Evil that would be in Vim. I suppose
you’re mainly missing Vim’s large ecosystem of plugins that are made to work
with Vim keybindings and Vim’s editing model – though I see that surround.vim
has been ported ([https://github.com/timcharper/evil-
surround](https://github.com/timcharper/evil-surround)). Plus Vim wouldn’t
have Evil’s and Emacs’ keyboard conflicts, of course.

~~~
jordwalke
I recall this most recent emacs effort the best of all the previous attempts
(Viper etc). I believe there was one thing I couldn't fix:

When in command mode (such as when you type :e etc), hitting back space stops
at the last deletion. In Vim, if you continue pressing backspace, the editor
cursor starts moving back (as if you're pressing `h` in normal mode). (Did you
figure out how to fix this?)

It's the little things like this that have become ingrained in our muscle
memory over the course of more than a decade.

I do agree that emacs' scripting environment is better than Vim Script.

~~~
roryokane
I don’t understand your backspace problem. In all of the following cases, Vim
7.3 and Emacs 24 with Evil act the same:

In Command-line mode (by typing `:`), when there is text after ‘:’ and before
the cursor, typing Backspace deletes one character behind the cursor. In
Command-line mode, if there is no text left but ‘:’, it exits Command-line
mode, changing to Normal mode. Emacs displays Quit in this case, while Vim
just exits silently. If I press Backspace in Normal mode while the cursor in
the middle of a line, the cursor moves back one character as if you pressed
`h`.

My full Evil config is here:
[https://github.com/roryokane/emacs.d/blob/master/init.el#L12...](https://github.com/roryokane/emacs.d/blob/master/init.el#L12-L38).
But I don’t see anything in it that would change the behavior of Backspace.

I did just notice an inconsistency with Backspace, but it doesn’t sound like
what you’re talking about: if you press Backspace in Normal mode while the
cursor is at the leftmost column, the cursor wraps to the previous line in
Vim, but stays in the same place in Emacs. The cause of that behavior in Vim
is the 'whichwrap' option’s value containing “b”. Evil has a rough equivalent
to that option in evil-cross-lines (a boolean), but I don’t know if it has an
equivalent that lets you selectively enable wrapping only for Backspace and
Space. [https://bitbucket.org/lyro/evil/issue/247/evil-invert-
char-s...](https://bitbucket.org/lyro/evil/issue/247/evil-invert-char-should-
respect-evil-cross) implies that there was no exact equivalent as of Febraury
2013.

------
jashkenas
There's a bunch of lovely gems scattered through the Atom repos. Some of my
favorites from a first quick glance:

Biscotto — A CoffeeScript API documentation generator based on TomDoc
notation:

[http://atom.github.io/biscotto/](http://atom.github.io/biscotto/)

React-Coffee — A little glue that makes Facebook's React easy to use from
CoffeeScript without having to resort to JSX:

[https://github.com/atom/react-coffee](https://github.com/atom/react-coffee)

SpacePen: A minimalist view library for jQuery, allowing custom methods, super
calls, HTML-building, subviews, and easy event binding:

[http://atom.github.io/space-pen/](http://atom.github.io/space-pen/)

... and the best bit about this bonanza is that everything is really quite
readable. Keep up the good work, Kevin.

~~~
Flenser
I'm confused, why would they be working on React and SpacePen? Don't they do
(roughly) the same job?

~~~
feifan
React is defined by its declarative nature (for ease of coding) and virtual
DOM (for performance). Not sure if SpacePen does the same, but at a first
glance of the documentation I'm not seeing anything along those lines…

------
aroman
holy cow this thing has like 70 repositories!

And I found a screenshot... looks very much like sublime text:
[https://f.cloud.github.com/assets/1424/1228569/cce6eb26-27a6...](https://f.cloud.github.com/assets/1424/1228569/cce6eb26-27a6-11e3-8675-a6905e50a9a6.png)

edit: based on this[1], it looks like this is a GitHub-aware/integrated text
editor that targets _both_ desktop (Mac, at least) _and_ web

[1]
[https://gist.github.com/elcuervo/eb68883f233baf5a46c8](https://gist.github.com/elcuervo/eb68883f233baf5a46c8)

~~~
reustle
Some more screenshots

* [https://f.cloud.github.com/assets/671378/2265086/c6897dba-9e...](https://f.cloud.github.com/assets/671378/2265086/c6897dba-9e7b-11e3-945d-551cac610717.png)

* [https://f.cloud.github.com/assets/671378/2265022/bb148a20-9e...](https://f.cloud.github.com/assets/671378/2265022/bb148a20-9e7a-11e3-81c8-bf5965d48183.png)

* [https://f.cloud.github.com/assets/2988/1796891/85e69ff2-6a93...](https://f.cloud.github.com/assets/2988/1796891/85e69ff2-6a93-11e3-89ac-31927f604592.gif) (animated gif)

* [https://f.cloud.github.com/assets/671378/2241795/ba4827d8-9c...](https://f.cloud.github.com/assets/671378/2241795/ba4827d8-9ce4-11e3-93a8-6666ee100917.png)

* [https://f.cloud.github.com/assets/671378/2241819/f8418cb8-9c...](https://f.cloud.github.com/assets/671378/2241819/f8418cb8-9ce5-11e3-87e5-109e965986d0.png)

* [https://f.cloud.github.com/assets/671378/2241519/04791a24-9c...](https://f.cloud.github.com/assets/671378/2241519/04791a24-9cd6-11e3-9a12-164cabe81d58.png)

~~~
Kequc
I love the edit markers in the last screenshot. But too skeptical about the
performance of a text editor running in webkit. All of my experiences writing
text online have been bad. So the jump into using webkit for an entire dev
environment fills me with dread.

~~~
beefsack
This is already possible using gitgutter in both Vim and ST, and I've never
noticed an impact on performance.

~~~
qpleple
Indeed, I'm using it in ST and I haven't noticed an impact on performance.

Screenshot: [http://share.qpleple.com/U8eN](http://share.qpleple.com/U8eN)

------
p4bl0
Haha.
[https://twitter.com/shit_hn_says/status/278710645644484609](https://twitter.com/shit_hn_says/status/278710645644484609)

~~~
Dorian-Marie
This sounds more like the future than having to get an expensive computer and
setup a whole environment on it.

------
james33
All of the competition can only be good for us developers. This, ST3, Light
Table, Brackets, etc. Bring on the text editor wars!

~~~
est
Don't forget IDE family like [http://c9.io/](http://c9.io/)

Edit anywhere just with a browser is a win IMHO. Also easy pairing.

~~~
pritambaral
c9 is awesome! One thing keeping me though is realtime collaboration in the
open source edition. (Gotta self host, flaky internet).

The closest alternative currently is CoVim. :x

~~~
ytjohn
Check out Codebox.io, another open source web ide. I've been comparing the two
from a self-hosted standpoint. c9 definitely has the more polished interface
(for instance, the ability to resize any pain), but codebox doesn't seem to
limit any features on the self-hosted version. It just seems to work better.

I only got my self-hosted version running last night and couldn't seem to spot
a "chat" option (had two different browsers open) but for any file that was
open by two people, you got to see who was editing what within the file.

When I was running c9, I couldn't even get the console to display. I found a
plethora of issues in their github issue tracker of other people with the same
problem, as well as code suggestions to fix it, but virtually no response on
any issue from the c9 people.

I reported an issue I was having with codebox on their tracker. First I
thought it was a bug, then I found a workaround (set the USER environment
variable before starting codebox). I reported that on the issue, suggesting a
documentation update, and within an hour, they had committed new code that
made the workaround unnecessary.

So for self-hosted, I think codebox has the more stable and actively developed
codebase while c9's open-source version is more of an afterthought. But I do
admit that c9's hosted service is much nicer than codebox's hosted service.

~~~
pritambaral
I checked it out (as recently as yesterday, right after my comment), but it is
too buggy and featureless for me.

------
intrepidd42
[http://blog.atom.io/](http://blog.atom.io/) seems to be WIP, the meta tags
are quite revealing :

At GitHub, we’re building the text editor we’ve always wanted: hackable to the
core, but approachable on the first day without ever touching a config file.
We can’t wait to see what you build with it.

------
georgecalm
Pretty crazy! Here are a few interesting plugins in there already:

    
    
      - vim-mode
      - fuzzy-finder
      - emmet (aka Zen Coding)
      - solarized-dark-syntax (heh)
      - snippets (check)
      - language-* (check; so many; awesome)
      - timecop (tracking where time is spent in the editor)
      - editor-stats (graph your mouse / keyboard activitiy)
      - ...

------
theboywho
Am I the only one who finds it hard to believe this has indeed been leaked and
is not just a marketing strategy from Github? The repos are not even private.

~~~
gruntmaster9000
Leak is the wrong term, and it’s doubtfully a deliberate marketing move
either. More like, “suddenly being noticed because a bunch of GitHubbers
followed the @AtomEditor account on Twitter”.

Also, despite the plethora of repositories, the actual editor is not
available. It could be many of the public repos are public so they can be
installed using their Atom Package Manager, which would likely have to jump
through hoops if they were private.

~~~
mattetti
That's correct, I'm the one who first found the project and I wouldn't call it
a "leak". The site is live (domain registered by GH), the twitter account is
live, the repo is full, the release is probably imminent.

------
chjj
Flattered to see it using marked for the markdown engine. Maybe the world is
finally ridding itself of showdown.

~~~
rhythmvs
And rightly so! Marked indeed is a fine 𝗠⬇ parser!

How would you compare your approach to e.g. markdown-js¹, mdown-parse-pegjs²,
or text.js³ (which are based on PEG parsing)?

I would like to elaborate a bit on the specific differences/benefits between
the many MD parsers. (I’m maintaining an inventory of Markdown resources in a
repo on Github.⁴)

[¹] [https://github.com/evilstreak/markdown-
js](https://github.com/evilstreak/markdown-js) [²]
[https://github.com/shamansir/mdown-parse-
pegjs](https://github.com/shamansir/mdown-parse-pegjs) [³]
[https://github.com/sheremetyev/texts.js](https://github.com/sheremetyev/texts.js)
[⁴] [https://github.com/rhythmus/markdown-
resources](https://github.com/rhythmus/markdown-resources)

~~~
chjj
Thanks.

Speed was originally marked's top priority. I would say marked's approach
takes advantage of the fact that v8 generates _extremely_ fast machine code
for regexes. This is just something I discovered through many endless nights
of benchmarking the entire markdown test suite.

Using complex regexes for the lexemes seems like a stupid idea to most people,
but it allowed me to optimize marked like crazy, so much so that it beat
discount(written in c) in benchmark times (It might be a little bit slower now
due to the latest features. I decided to ignore speed for a while to focus on
features - will get back to optimization eventually).

The downside of all of this: marked loses some extensibility, however, we
implement as much extensibility as possible by exposing the token stream and
renderer.

Accuracy and sanity quickly became marked's next top priority. There's a
certain threshold of accuracy you want in a markdown engine (you don't want it
to be too accurate because markdown.pl had a lot of bizarre behavior). That's
a different story.

------
jastanton
FYI [https://atom.io](https://atom.io) is leaking assets. Here is an album of
the images found in the css
[http://imgur.com/a/KG4MX#0](http://imgur.com/a/KG4MX#0) the css
[http://pastebin.com/FgN3g448](http://pastebin.com/FgN3g448) the js
[http://pastebin.com/p1nBmGki](http://pastebin.com/p1nBmGki)

~~~
1qaz2wsx3edc
The most vital one, showing it wants to be hacked at (in a good way):
[http://i.imgur.com/XmLcOhB.gif](http://i.imgur.com/XmLcOhB.gif)

Awesomeness.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
That's just for a welcome dialog.

------
acanby
Looks good and all... but I'm interested in the story on how it leaked on
Twitter. The link just goes to the Github repo now.

~~~
almightygod
This kicked it off:
[https://twitter.com/mattetti/status/438494095506280448](https://twitter.com/mattetti/status/438494095506280448)

~~~
mattetti
Thanks for the credits :) I'm indeed the person who figured out what GH was
working on based on Twitter's notifications letting me know that a bunch of my
GitHub friends suddenly followed the atom.io twitter account. From there it
was easy to link things together.

------
keeran
[https://f.cloud.github.com/assets/1424/1228569/cce6eb26-27a6...](https://f.cloud.github.com/assets/1424/1228569/cce6eb26-27a6-11e3-8675-a6905e50a9a6.png)

"Collaboration is now working (and accepts 2FA logins)."

------
jitl
What sets this apart from the other WebKit-based text editors, LightTable and
Brackets? In general it seems like there's been an explosion of new text
editors with this style since TextMate went into hibernation around 2008. It's
great to have options, but there's lots of these TextMate clones now.

~~~
1qaz2wsx3edc
LightTable is different then most editors by design, in that it tries to
reproduce Bret Victor's idea on "the future of programming".

Brackets is really neat, it just attempts to be a good editor, it has some
unique features like toggling css inline from an html file for example and
other jazz.

So Atom isn't something that's really set apart from webkit-based editor, but
I don't think that's what's important here. It's the potential the stack
offers us.

There's also not as much competition in this area, but it's sorely needed. I
feel vim, emacs, textmate, sublime and most the editors are generally closed
source or have huge code bases, and they are hampering the process of
innovation by creating walled gardens or creating a barrier to entry. With a
editor based on web technologies things really open up a lot.

Think about an editor where you can write a feature, pass the tests, and have
a hot reload. No compiling, no closed source or plugin system. Just simple
coffeescript/javascript some html and css. And bam, you've rewritten your
status bar without effecting work in progress. That's something an editor
should give us.

I digress, I'm just excited by this.

~~~
roryokane
As a side note, it seems like Vim will get a little better soon in terms of
its barrier to modifying it and creating plugins. Someone has started a
credible project to create a fork, Neovim, which will be easier to modify and
extend: [https://www.bountysource.com/fundraisers/539-neovim-first-
it...](https://www.bountysource.com/fundraisers/539-neovim-first-iteration).

------
hodgesmr
"Atom is free during the beta period."
[https://github.com/atom/welcome/commit/86790ef7cca263ca0943f...](https://github.com/atom/welcome/commit/86790ef7cca263ca0943f64effc771e2339a2754)

~~~
pritambaral
Seems like they're going the ST route. I'm kinda disappointed Atom won't be
open sourced.

~~~
mattw1810
It could also mean they are going the Cloud 9 route (unlimited free public
editing, limited free private projects) for the web version, which would
essentialy be the same as their current subscription model, while still open-
sourcing the editor itself.

~~~
pritambaral
Cloud9's open source edition has a few features missing, most notably realtime
collaboration.

------
shaunbent
They're on Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/AtomEditor](https://twitter.com/AtomEditor) found the
link in the Source Code of: [http://blog.atom.io/](http://blog.atom.io/)

It also has the line: "At GitHub, we’re building the text editor we’ve always
wanted: hackable to the core, but approachable on the first day without ever
touching a config file. We can’t wait to see what you build with it."

------
CoachRufus87
Never thought I'd be excited for a text editor, but damn I can't wait for this
to come out.

~~~
babby
Me too! I'm a big Sublime Text guy, right, but simply put sublime is lacking,
especially in UI flexibility and advanced IDE features, like intelligent
autocomplete, type checking etc.

If this thing delivers sublime-tier quality code editing in the browser and
desktop AND commands a big enough community to allow for even more features
(due to being open source), perhaps even IDE tier features... Sign me the fuck
up. I'm tired of using closed source crap, patiently waiting for the dev to
get off his ass and build more API functionality.

------
jupiterrr
It seems that Holman has already used it 5 months ago.
[https://github.com/holman/feedback/issues/432](https://github.com/holman/feedback/issues/432)

------
72deluxe
A text editor in a browser? There seems a lot of excitement about it but I
can't work out why - can anyone explain? I'm not trying to be argumentative; I
really am curious! It's for editing text and there appears to be massive
excitement about it....?

~~~
no_gravity
I for one use my own web-based version control system and project management.
If there was a good web-based texteditor that is 100% vim compatible, I could
stop switching between a browser and a shell.

~~~
72deluxe
What sort of stuff do you work on? Do you use a web based editor to modify
stuff locally or is it for web based stuff hosted the other side of the world?

I always SSH'd into boxes and edited stuff there if necessary, or had a local
copy to work on using "normal" editors and synced it. But now I'm writing C++
so I am blessed with good IDEs so perhaps that is why I am missing the
excitement over a text editor?

~~~
no_gravity
I work on web based stuff on the other side of the world.

I edit code in vim in screen in ssh.

Used many IDEs in the past, but settled on pure vim.

~~~
72deluxe
Ah I see the draw of an editor in a page then. Now I understand the
excitement.

Thanks!

------
almightygod
whois atom.io =>

Domain : atom.io

Status : Client Updt+Delt Lock

Owner : GitHub Hostmaster

Owner : GitHub, Inc.

Owner : 88 Colin P Kelly Jr St

Owner : San Francisco

Owner : CA

Owner : US

------
bashcoder
Dig the feed URL: [https://github.com/atom.atom](https://github.com/atom.atom)

------
hkdobrev
Website now says "SOON". Response from #atom irc channel:

> Would the editor itself be open-source?

> yes

> a non-opensource editor from GitHub would be ludicrous

> seems like the source code will be up today

~~~
BruceM
The person who answered you isn't associated with GitHub and has been trolling
the channel (and apparently you).

------
kumarski
top of HN = leak well done = planned? maybe.

~~~
dshankar
To be fair, Github wouldn't need to leak anything to get on the top of HN.
Just about any thing they post on their blog gets on the front page for at
least a few hours.

~~~
bowerbird
notions of fairness aside, github doesn't need hackernews. in the slightest.
for attention, or for anything else...

and i'm fairly sure that paul graham would say that himself.

-bowerbird

------
jbb555
Lets reinvent everything in javascript no matter how badly...

~~~
kelmop
There is freedom of choice. You don't have to use it.

~~~
q3k
Still, he is entitled to his opinion. You don't have to downvote it. :>

~~~
kelmop
Sure

------
zachinglis
I saw this. I have a lot of respect for Githubbers and Github but is Node
really the language for a text editor? My text editor that's built natively to
my OS often struggles, let alone if it's Node. Seems like they're shoehorning
the wrong technology.

------
thecoffman
Apparently it collects usage information?

[https://github.com/atom/welcome/pull/7](https://github.com/atom/welcome/pull/7)

Thanks, but no thanks. I don't need my editor sending usage information
anywhere.

~~~
hodgesmr
"If you do not want this information reported, disable this package from the
Metrics section of the Settings view"

[https://github.com/atom/metrics](https://github.com/atom/metrics)

~~~
thecoffman
I saw that as well, but opt-out is a crappy default. It should be opt-in.

~~~
diminoten
Why do you care?

------
jbranchaud
Any ideas if all the code behind the editor will be released as open source?

Edit: To be clear, I am not talking about all the supplementary repositories
that are already open source, but rather I am wondering if the core
application will be OS.

~~~
shurcooL
I'm very curious too. This may make or break it for me.

------
rjsamson
Some interesting new info popping up in the repo:
[https://github.com/atom/welcome/blob/master/lib/welcome.md](https://github.com/atom/welcome/blob/master/lib/welcome.md)
\- they reference it as being "free during the beta period" \- that coupled
with a tweet from mojombo yesterday[1] makes it sound like a whole new line of
business for them - sounds big!

[1]
[https://twitter.com/mojombo/status/438200146791129088](https://twitter.com/mojombo/status/438200146791129088)

------
lectrick
The way I code (and I'm surprised I seem to be the first person to state this
here), is that I can run my class file in Sublime and it automatically runs
its unit test within like a second. Instantly, I can know whether I broke
anything or whether I satisfied a new assertion successfully without breaking
anything else.

Unless this editor can do something similar, this is pretty much useless for
any non-html non-css code developer who has already learned that unit test
suites are the way, the truth and the life.

------
mattpass
Looking good and this only helps confirm that web IDE's are going to be the
big thing in the next couple of years.

I've been predicting/preaching about this for 2+ years now and been building
my own browser code editor in that time
([http://icecoder.net](http://icecoder.net)).

So, CodeAnywhere gets $600k in funding, Adobe is releasing Brackets to the
browser soon, GitHub is launching Atom as a web based offering.

Need much more reason to leave the desktop behind?

~~~
jbranchaud
Do any of these support an offline mode?

------
sspiff
I sure hope this will have a rich plugin API and support non-web non-scripting
languages as first class citizens. That would make it stand out from most
recent editors.

------
forrestthewoods
I was excited until I saw it was WebKit based. My confidence level that it
won't be slow and buggy is next to zero. I would, of course, love to be wrong.

------
featherless
IRC channel here:
[http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=##atom](http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=##atom)

------
caiob
the vim-mode better be really good to make me switch from native vim.

~~~
plorkyeran
The future work section of the readme ([https://github.com/atom/vim-
mode#future-work-in-rough-order](https://github.com/atom/vim-mode#future-work-
in-rough-order)) lists some really basic stuff, so it's definitely not there
yet.

------
hodgesmr
[http://whois.domaintools.com/atom.io](http://whois.domaintools.com/atom.io)

    
    
      Domain : atom.io
      Status : Client Updt+Delt Lock
      Owner  : GitHub Hostmaster
      Owner  : GitHub, Inc.
      Owner  : 88 Colin P Kelly Jr St
      Owner  : San Francisco
      Owner  : CA
      Owner  : US

------
petsounds
Glad to see there's an Atom plugin[0] named after the Jean-Claude Van Damme
movie _Timecop_ [1]

[0] [https://github.com/atom/timecop](https://github.com/atom/timecop)

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timecop](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timecop)

------
eik3_de
If you go to [https://atom.io/docs](https://atom.io/docs) you can authorize
the app with your github account. You still get the 'soon' page afterwards,
but at least you're now something like an early atom.io beta user ;)

------
jalan
Will this support Linux? I would love to try this on my Linux System. (Ubuntu,
to be specific)

~~~
lukeholder
looks like it is built on node-webkit so probably yes.

~~~
alessioalex
where did you find that out? just curious

~~~
bpicolo
package.json everywhere.

------
pritambaral
I like that they are already prepared(/preparing) for Node 0.11,
([https://github.com/atom/node-vm-compatibility-
layer](https://github.com/atom/node-vm-compatibility-layer))

------
sspiff
This looks great! I'd be more than happy with an open source, modern editor to
replace the current myriad of specialized-language editors (QtCreator,
Brackets, ...), Sublime Text and Komodo Edit I'm using.

------
brendanlim
Atom IRC channel

[https://github.com/atom/welcome/commit/6346bb8c2e7534ae0de5e...](https://github.com/atom/welcome/commit/6346bb8c2e7534ae0de5e9495018f611d99f56f1)

------
squallstar
[https://github.com/atom/welcome/blob/master/lib/welcome.md](https://github.com/atom/welcome/blob/master/lib/welcome.md)

------
pacoverdi
Looks 1000x times better than a project I just started based on Ace.js. Should
save me a lot of trouble!

I just hope it's not tightly coupled to the backend so I can replace it with a
custom one.

------
s10wen
Was worth a try...

[https://twitter.com/s10wen/status/438637833981820929](https://twitter.com/s10wen/status/438637833981820929)

------
mechabyte
Looks like this is going to be released today
[http://minus.com/i/8HXqEh53LTsB](http://minus.com/i/8HXqEh53LTsB)

------
toddwahnish
How is this a leak when THEY HAVE A WEBSITE with a signup form?
[http://atom.io](http://atom.io)

:)

------
tuananh
Very likely that Github bought SublimeText.

~~~
bsimpson
Why do you say that?

~~~
dav-
Atom: [http://i.imgur.com/0Qfwkp4.png](http://i.imgur.com/0Qfwkp4.png)

SublimeText: [http://i.imgur.com/frzYwwc.png](http://i.imgur.com/frzYwwc.png)

Case in point.

~~~
jbrooksuk
They look similar. I'd like to be proven wrong and GitHub make Sublime a more
maintained and transparent project, but it's doubtful.

~~~
romanovcode
I think if this kicks out good and will have plenty of plugins sublime will be
dead in a matter of months.

------
namuol
As the _actual editor_ isn't publicly available in any form, this isn't
exactly a "leak".

------
zeckalpha
Any word on how to get in on the beta?

~~~
RussianCow
It sounds like they're preparing to open this to the public. I don't know,
though. We'll just have to wait and see.

------
grandalf
this is very cool. I think many people are underestimating the potential of
something like this. There are 1000x as many people who can hack something
cool for this than would do so in elisp.

* I'm a happy emacs user but have to admit this is very promising.

------
jophde
And I will continue to use an Arch Linux VM, i3, vim, and dwb...

------
nakovet
It looks like gitblime bought subhub, just kidding. :P

------
frade33
the next big thing for devs. I love sublime and will, but can't figure why is
it taking them so long, to launch it on mac appstore.

~~~
lelandriordan
Apple's 30% cut

~~~
caiob
Not to mention the amount of features they'd have to remove in order to comply
with Apple's standards.

~~~
Cthulhu_
Would its plugin / scripting library even be allowed? I don't know the
specifics of the OSX app store rules.

~~~
chipotle_coyote
Based on BBEdit, which _does_ have a version in the App Store, the plugins and
scripting would be just fine -- but the CLI integration wouldn't be. (Although
you could probably download it separately.)

I don't really see what the advantage of putting ST in the App Store would be,
though, for either its developer or any of the users. I like the App Store
well enough for certain things, but for developer tools and many utilities the
sandboxing tends to be an annoyance at best.

(Also, I don't like that the App Store makes upgrade pricing completely
impossible, but that's a whole different rant.)

------
twice
Is this a replacement for gist?

~~~
jbrooksuk
No. Gist is a service.

------
mediastuttgart
Guess, github bought sublime.

~~~
jbrooksuk
No.

------
izazueta
They open beta invites today

------
staaky
Looks amazing, but why CoffeeScript?

~~~
swah
I have the same problem with LightTable... ClojureScript is Lisp and all, but
why not Javascript? Huge user base, must be faster since its CS target, and
pretty good as a extension language (or just use Lua :))

~~~
mattgreenrocks
I'll re-phrase an earlier comment: JS is the x86 of the web, so why argue
about which macro syntax is superior?

------
jbeja
If it doesn't come with a vim-mode or that vim-mode is slow and painful to
customize, then this will be useless.

~~~
jbrooksuk
That's not true.

People like myself who don't use Vim can still navigate code at speed.

~~~
pritambaral
I think what jbeja meant is "this will be useless for me"

